# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات الايباد ميني iPad mini

## mohamed73

أعلنت ابل رسمياً عن ايباد مصغر وهو الـ   iPad mini، وكما يتضح من الاسم، الجهاز الجديد سيأتي بشاشة مقاس 7.9 بوصة   بدلاً من شاشة الـ 9.7 بوصة الموجودة في الايباد المعتاد.
  الايباد الجديد يهدف للمنافسة في مجال أجهزة التابلت ذات الشاشات الصغيرة، وهو قطاع تسيطر عليه سامسونج، أمازون، وجوجل.
 وكانت مواصفاته كالتالي:  شاشة بقياس 7.9 انشلن يكون متوفر بتقنية ريتيناأبعاد الشاشة 768*1024 بيكسل   سعة القرص الصلب 16 ، 32، 64 جيجا بايت   سمك الجهاز 7.2 ملليمتر فقطأنحف بحوالي 23% من أيباد الجديدوزن أيباد ميني 308 جرامأخف بحوالي 53% من أحدث جهاز أيباد   سيكون متوفر باللونين: الأبيض و الأسودسيكون متوفرا باصدارين: بتقنية اتصال واي- فاي أو خليوي و واي-فاي   وصلة الشاحن الجديد Lightningخلفية الأيباد من معدن الألمنيوم   كاميرا أمامية بدقة 720 بيكسل  للفيديو أو 1.2 ميجا بيكسل للصوركاميرا خلفية بدقة 5 ميجابيكسل للصور و 1080 بيكسل للفيديو   معالج A5بطارية تدوم لغاية 10 ساعات من الاستعمال  *أسعار أيباد ميني*    16 غيغابايت واي فاي فقط : 329 دولار .. واي فاي و ثري جي : 459 دولار32 غيغابايت واي فاي فقط : 429 دولار .. واي فاي و ثري جي :  559 دولار64 غيغابايت واي فاي فقط :  529 دولار .. واي فاي و ثري جي : 659 دولار *صور ايباد ميني*                                                              ومن الجهه العلويه هنالك  منفذ صوتي 3.5 ملم         وزر غلق الشاشة وكاميرا خلفيه بدقة خمسه ميجابيكسل     ومن الأمام كاميرا  HD موجوده بالأعلى   ومن الأسفل زرّ التحكم بنظام   ومن الأسفل أيضا هنالك  المنفذ الجديد Lightning            ومن يمين ويسار المنفذ هنالك سماعات والتي يسعدني  أخباركم أن أبل أخيرا أستغنت غن نظام صوتي مونو والانتقال إلى صوت بنظام  ستريو .   * الشاشه:* 
 الشاشه هنا هي بدرجة وضوح 768 في 1024 وهي بنفس درجة وضوح الأيباد 2  ولكن كثافة البيكسلات هنا أعلى حيث أنها 162 ppi مقارنة بما هي موجوده في  الأيباد 2 وهي 132ppi ولكن للأسف شاشة الأيباد ميني ليست مثل شاشات الأيباد  الجيل الثالث والرابع والتي تستخدم الريتنا كما أن كثافة البيكسلات هنا  أقل من الموجوده في جهاز قوقل اللوحي  Nexus 7 والتي هي  216 ppi .
عموما من ناحية التجربه العاديه فأن مستوى أظهار الألوان والأضاءه  ممتازه وكذالك زوايا الرؤيا بلاشك بما أنها تستخدم تقنية IPS فهي رائعه  يمكنك أنت وصديقك مشاهدة ماهو موجود في الشاشه من دون مشكله  ولكن يمكنك  ملاحظة البيكسلات في هذه الشاشه حتى وبالعين المجرّده  لذالك ملاحظتك  للبيكسلات هنا موجوده في هذا الجهاز اللوحي وخاصة أذا كنت تستخدم في السابق  شاشة الريتنا .   * البطاريه والأداء:* 
 عندما قام الموقع iFixit بتفكيك الجهاز اللوحي فأن أول أكتشاف قام به هو  وجود شريحه كبيره من البطاريه وعموما للتذكير هذه النسخه هي نسخة الوايرلس  فقط لذالك من ناحية التجربه واستخدام النظام في تحميل التطبيقات من المتجر  وتصفح الأنترنت وربط تحديث التلقائي بالبريد والمواقع الأجتماعيه في  الفيسبوك والتويتر ومشاهدة الفيديوهات فأن الجهاز اللوحي أعطى بمعدل 13  ساعه وهي تقريبا كافيه لأن لاتقلق بمسألة أخذ الشاحن معك .
فيما يخصّ بالأداء فأن الجهاز اللوحي مزود بمعالج ثنائي النواه بسرعة  واحد جيجاهرتز من معمارية كورتكس A9 وبذاكره عشوائيه 512 ميجابايت لذالك  الأداء ممتاز قد تلاحظ بعض الشيء تأخر بسيط مقارنة بالأجهزه التي تستخدم  المعالج الجديد من أبل A6 ولكن لن تتضايق هنا من ناحية الأداء فلازال  الجهاز يقدم الأداء المرضي هنا . *الكاميرا:* 
 حسنا الكاميرا بقيت بنفس الخصائص وبنفس الدقه الموجوده في الجهاز اللوحي  الأيباد 2 فالجهاز اللوحي iPad mini يحمل الكاميرا بدقة خمسه ميجابيكسل  وفتحة العدسه هنا هي f/2.0 وكاميرا أماميه بدقة 1.2 ميجابيكسل ماتمسى  بـ Facetime HD  عموما لاتتوقع جودة الكاميرا أن تكون بقوة كاميرات الهواتف  المحموله مثل الجالكسي أس 3 أو الأيفون الخامس لكن تعطي صور مرضيه لا بأس  بها .   * المميزات*   التصميم وجودة التصنيعالبطاريه خارقه * العيوب*   درجة وضوح الشاشهالكاميرا أقل من المطلوب    *محتويات علبة البيع*   * الخاتمه:* 
 بالفعل الأيباد ميني واحد من أفضل الأجهزه اللوحيه بمقاس 7 أنش فهو يوفر  لك خفة الون وكذالك أقل سماكة وأيضا مستوى الصوت الرائع ولاننسى البطاريه  الخارقه والنظام المدعوم بالكامل بالتطبيقات الخاصه بالجهاز اللوحي لسلسلة  الأيباد ولكنه مكلف الثمن مقارنة بمنافسيه مثل النيكسس 7 كما شرحنا فى موقع ويكيموبايل وكذالك درجة  الوضوح مقارنة بشاشة الريتنا على الأقل أنها ذو أضاءه عاليه  ولاننسى  الأداء أيضا مع كل هذا لازال هذا الجهاز يستحق الأقتناء والخيار لك .

----------


## mohmdcool

شكرا

----------

